# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  هل الصحفي أبو شيبــة سمــسار  ؟؟؟.. مجرد سؤال

## Bakumba

*سؤال للعارفين هل الراجل ده سمسار يستغل مهنة الصحافة الرياضية في السمسرة في اللاعبين ؟؟

لأنو الزول ده مع كل فترة بعد تسجيلات يبتدي في اصدار التوصيات بشطب فلان والإبقاء على علان وجلب اللاعب فلتكان

بعدين دائماً بمسك في أكيش اللاعبين وأسوأهم وعاوز يطلعهم السماء غصباً عن عين أي زول..ما تعرف الزول ده بتفرج الكورة بياتو عيون..

طبعاً بالنسبة لي شايفو واحد من أكثر الصحفيين الحاقاً للضرر بالمريخ..

وطبعاً مدرب من نوعية مايكل كروجر ما بنفع مع نوعية الصحفيين الزي أبو شيبة ديل لأنو لا يتيح لهم التدخل في الشأن الفني

عشان كده حا يحاولوا يطفشوهو بأي طريقة عشان يلعبوا المواسير حقتهم دي
*

----------


## Bakumba

*أبو شيبة بتعملا ظاهرة وحامضة زاتو ياخ ما كده كرهتا الناس


*

----------


## Bakumba

*إن شاء الله كروجر يوصي بشطب أحمد الباشا وضفر الاتنين في طقة واحدة نشوفك حا تدخل وين
وبصراحة الاتنين قاعدين ساي والاتنين يستحقوا الشطب 
والاتنين سبب مباشر في الهزيمة أمام الهلال التي تريد تحميل مسئوليتها لكروجر
وقبليها ضفر كان سبب في فضيحة مباراة الظفرة.. وقبليها يتحمل مسئولية هدف لاعب الهلال إبراهيما سانيه الرأسي في المريخ
وهدف مازيمبي الذي أخرج المريخ من البطولة الافريقية عندما اتحاور بكل سهولة "كعادته"
وهدف ريكرياتيفو الانغولي الذي أخرج المريخ من البطولة برضو.. والأهداف كلها موجودة على اليوتيوب..
مدافع أي شافع بحاوره ويقلبه عدلة وقلبا ويسففوا النجيلة زي الما حصل شيء، وفي كورة الحصاحيصا دي ولا الكورة القبليها ما عارف اتحاور لمن الواحد خجل ليهو
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*أبو شيبة صحفي مريخي غيور يكتب بمهنية  . يقدم آراءه مكتوبة في عموده يقرأها الجميع
وهو أكثر صحغي مريخي يورد ظلم الحكام للمريخ بصورة دقيقة و قد لاحظت أن كبار كتاب الهلال و المؤثرين في الرأي العام الهلالي لا تعجبهم كتاباته و يغتاظون منها ﻷنها تكشف بوضوح تحيز الحكام للأزرق و تحاملها على اﻷحمر
أما حكاية سمسرته فلا أعتقد ﻷنه يعمل في النور و السماسرة يعملون في الظلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو شيبه من انزه واصفي كتاب المريخ
ليس له غرض او هدف اﻻ مصلحة المريخ
يتكلم دونا بتلقائية ربما ﻻتعجب البعض لكنه ينهج منهج مريخي خالص
نتمنى ان يكون معظم كتاب المريخ مثله همهم اﻻول مصلحة المريخ

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ابوشيبه  عين  المريخ   المفتحه   لاكن  اهل   المريخ   لا  ينظرون  بها  
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تعرف يا باكمبا يا انت صغير جداً فى االسن 
يا ما كنت متابع الصحافة االرياضية 
على كل أبو شيبة ده احد أنزه من خط قلمه على صحيفة رياضية
 وأنا شخصيا متابع له لأكثر من ١٧ سنة
ولى معه مراسلات ومقابلات شخصية أيام المشاهد على زمان الراحل سيف المريخ البتار صلاح سعيد
 كما انه يكتب لمصلحة المريخ منذ سنوات
كما انه محلل بارع جداً للاحداث

ومعظم توصياته التى يحذر منها ولا يلتفت إليها المجلس تتحقق بالكربون
 كما انه رجل متشبع بالورع والاخلاق ولم يسمسر فى المريخ طوال تاريخه
لذلك نحن نحترمه اشد الالاحترام

لك تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*لو في انسان عفيف و يعيف من التسول على بلاط الساده ، فهو ابو شيبة ،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د نشأت نبيل
					

لو في انسان عفيف و يعيف من التسول على بلاط الساده ، فهو ابو شيبة ،



وشهد شاهد حق من بلاط صاحبة الجلالة
 وهو أيضاً ممن ترفع لهم القبعات فى شرف الصحافة والعمل على إعلاء شان االمريخ 
لك التحية الدكتور الرائع نشأت نبيل
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ظلمت أبو شيبة ظلم كبير!!! هذه التهمة لو هناك من هو بعيد عنها فهو أبوشيبة.
أبو شيبة كتاباتو ونصائحو لو كان المجلس بيأخذ منها القليل لـ كان حال المريخ بغير الحال. 
دور عن السماسرة والنفعية وأصحاب المنفعة الشخصية على حساب المريخ فلن تتعب 
ستجدهم كُثر وتأكد لن تجد أبو شيبة بينهم. 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الغالي باكمبا تحياتي
كما قال لك دكتور محمد احمد عوض ازيدك شيء وان كان هناك لا زيادة علي كلام الدكتور.
منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة وانا اتابع كتاباتك التي دائما ما تكون عكس التيار ومخالفة لابعد الحدود وكل البوستات التي تكتبها بها عدة علامات استفهام .
مأمون ابو شيبة ان كنت لا تعرفه فأسأل عنه لتعرفه اكثر ولا تتواري خلف البراءة في صياغة عنوان البوست وتدعي عدم المعرفة بهذا الكاتب الرقم واسلوبة.
المواضيع التي تكتبها هنا اغلبها للاثارة واظنك تستمتع بهذا النوع من المواضيع ، من قبل كتبت عن الباشا ما كتبت وانت تعلم ان الباشا يعد اللاعب العصري صاحب الامكانيات العالية جدا في المراوغة والتسديد وصنع الفارق للمريخ ؛
وتعود وتكتب عن ضفر المدافع الصلد الذي ليهابه المهاجمين ويطمئن له حارس المرمي الذي يقف خلفة وتذهب ابعد من ذلك وتاتي اليوم لتتحدث عن مأمون ابو شيبة ؟
من انت وماذا تريد من كل ما تكتبه ؟
كل الوقائع التي ذكرتها بخصوص الاهداف التي ولجت بسبب ضفر كنت بارع فيها .
لماذا لا تورد حقيقة احراز ضفر لهدف في شباك الهلال في واحدة من المباريات بهدف راسي تبعته اهداف اخري وكانت الحصيلة ثلاثية للمريخ وفي بطولة افريقية .
امرك محير حقا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كعادة الاخ باكمبا يرمي قنابل حارقة ويذهب بعيدا ولاينتبه للردود او يرد عليها
لاادري هل االلموضوع مقصود منه ام مجرد عدم فضى ؟

اذا كان الموضوع مقصود فلدينا من الطرق مايمكن به الرد على ذلك وخصوصا ان معظم مواضيعه ضد فئات مريخية عرفت دوما بالمريخية الحقيقية
ويمكن جدا تطنيش كتاباته وعدم الرد عليها لتضيع هباءا
فاما الرد على المداخلات او عدم اثارة المواضيع ان كان لايستطيع العودة لمواضيعه مرة اخرى

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان

*يا شباب المنبر يجب أن نتحد ولا نتفرق ، وأن لا نقدح في مريخية بعضنا فالمريخ هو الذي يشملنا ، ويجب أن نعمل سويا من أجل رفعته وليس التجني على بعضنا وإهدار الوقت والجهد في شيء لا يفيد ولا ينفع بل يفرقنا ويشمت فينا الأعداء ، عليه يجب أن لا نشتغل بسفاسف الأمور ووأن نترفع عن الأشياء الهامشية ونبدي حسن النية في كل شيء يتعلق بالمريخ 
ونسأل الله التوفيق والسداد والنصر للزعيم والجمع بين البطولتين وبعد ذلك لكل حادث حديث ،
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*صحفى مريخى غيور
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ابوشيبة صحفي كبير وناقد شجاع وله اسلوب رائع جدا في الكتابة يتمنى ان يصل الى مرتبته اغلب الكتاب 

متابع لكتاباته بشدة ولا يفارقني عموده مهما كان 

رجل يكتب بمهنية عالية ويطبق الصحافة على اصولها ولا اعتقد ابدا بانه يمكن ان يكون سمسمار 

فطريقة الكتابة نفسها توضح مقصد الكاتب ونقده يوضح ما في سريرته اتجاه من يكتب 

ولا اعتقد بانك قد فهمت الرجل حق الفهم ويبدو انك تسرعت في حكمك عليه اخي باكمبا 

والمطلوب منك اعتذار بسيط ينهي هذا البوست ويضع له حد 

ولكن ان تقذف الناس بهذه السهولة فان ذلك مرفوض شكلا وموضوعاً
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لايمكن ان يكتب في ابو شيبة كلام زي دا
الصحفي ابو شيبة محب ومغرم وولهان بالمريخ
وما يكتبه ينصب في مصلحة المريخ تماما
ويدخل في التفاصيل دائما حتي نعرف ما وراء الظاهر
لله درك ابو شيبة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كعادة الاخ باكمبا يرمي قنابل حارقة ويذهب بعيدا ولاينتبه للردود او يرد عليها
لاادري هل االلموضوع مقصود منه ام مجرد عدم فضى ؟

اذا كان الموضوع مقصود فلدينا من الطرق مايمكن به الرد على ذلك وخصوصا ان معظم مواضيعه ضد فئات مريخية عرفت دوما بالمريخية الحقيقية
ويمكن جدا تطنيش كتاباته وعدم الرد عليها لتضيع هباءا
فاما الرد على المداخلات او عدم اثارة المواضيع ان كان لايستطيع العودة لمواضيعه مرة اخرى




من انت وماذا تريد من كل ما تكتبه ؟



هذا ما اردت ان اقوله اخونا وكبيرنا الكسلاوي ولكن تركته لكم يا ادارة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
من غير ابوشيبة يقول كلمة الحق 
من غير مامون ابو شيبة ينور المريخ كل عام ابو شيبة نزل نصائح للاتحاد والمريخ
رجل غيور ويحب المريخ 
لو كان ابو شيبة سمسار يستاهل فقط لانه يبصر المريخ بالحقائق 
مامون ابوشيبة علامة ورقم في الصحافة المريخية زول حقاني و واقعي ومحب للمريخ
اي مريخي لا يحب ما يكتبه ابو شيبة عليه ان يتحسس مريخيته 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*باكمبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الباشا + هيثم مصطفي الان ابوشيبة 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نزلوا لينا عمود ابوشيبة هنا لو سمحتوا وكمان عاوزنه كل يوم في اخبار الصباح يا ابو البنات ومحمد النادر وياريت كمان يساعدكم كسلاوي لو ما لقيتوا العمود انا عارف كسلاوي ده خبير منتديات واكيد بجيب العمود باسرع وقت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللعب خارج الميدان 
* بعد أن وصل سباق الدوري الممتاز للفة الأخيرة، وبعد أن واصل الجواد الأحمر تقدمه على الجواد الأزرق (الأسود)، من المؤكد أن تكثر عمليات اللعب خارج الميدان لتعطيل الجواد الأحمر واسقاطه مع آخر لفة!!
* اللعب خارج الميدان يتخذ عدة أشكال منها التأثير على لاعبي الفريق المنافس وبأساليب مختلفة مثل التأثير المباشر على لاعب عديم الخلق.. أو تخذيل لاعب مؤثر خاصة اللاعب المطلق السراح بالوصول إليه وإغرائه بالمال ووعده بالإنتقال للفريق المنافس بعد انتهاء فترته مع ناديه، فلا يؤدي هذا اللاعب بمستواه الطبيعي نتيجة التخذيل الذي تعرض له..
*
ومن أشكال اللعب خارج الميدان التأثير على التحكيم كي يساعد في ضرب الخصم وحرمانه من الفوز خاصة إذا لازمه سوء الطالع وفشل في الحسم المبكر.. فمثلاً إذا فشل الخصم في إحراز هدف ووصلت المباراة لنهايتها واستحق الفريق ركلة جزاء يمكن للحكم المتربص تجاهلها أو إنذار المهاجم الذي ترتكب معه ركلة الجزاء بحجة التمثيل!! ويمكن لمساعدي الحكم فرملة الكثير من الهجمات بالرايات الظالمة!!
* ومن أساليب اللعب خارج الميدان تعريض لاعبي الفريق للمشاكل مثل البلاغات المفاجئة والقبض على اللاعب وهو في طريقه للملعب.. أو تعريض اللاعب لمشكلة شخصية كبيرة ومزعجة..
* وأسوأ أساليب اللعب خارج الميدان اللجوء للأعمال الشيطانية والسحر والعياذ بالله، وهي أعمال مهلكة لفاعلها عقابها عند القاهر الجبار.. ومثل هذه الأعمال تبطل بالقرآن والمحافظة على الصلاة والدعاء والإستعاذة بالله..
* ومن الأساليب المستحدثة وغير المسبوقة للعب خارج الميدان حكاية التجميد أو الإنسحاب في اللفة الأخيرة للمنافسة، لنسفها على طريقة الما بتلحقو جدعو!!
* ما نذكره من أمثلة لأساليب اللعب خارج الميدان كله وارد وقد يكون قد حدث بالفعل خاصة في ناحية تخذيل اللاعبين المطلقي السراح..
* على إداريي المريخ أن يفتحوا عيونهم جيداً وفريقهم يمر باللفة الأخيرة للدوري.. فالمطلوب التحسب لكل أشكال اللعب خارج الميدان من قبل المنافسين.. فمثل هذا الوقت تصل فيه أساليب اللعب خارج الميدان لذروتها..
* لقد أصاب الأخ مزمل أبوالقاسم أمس وهو يتطرق لمسألة في غاية الأهمية تتعلق بمحترفي المريخ كلتشي وباسكال المنتهي عقديهما بنهاية هذا الشهر.
* أشار الأخ مزمل لضرورة الجلوس مع اللاعبين وتقديم العرض المناسب لهما لتجديد عقديهما أو تجهيز العقود الجديدة ليوقع اللاعبان عليها مبدئياً.. حتى يطمئنا على رغبة المريخ في استمرارهما فيؤديا بقية المباريات الثلاث المصيرية بشهية مفتوحة..
* الإتفاق مع اللاعبين المنتهية فترتهم في هذا الوقت أمر مهم للغاية ويدخل في إطار الإعداد النفسي للاعبين قبل خوض المباريات المصيرية المتبقية في الدوري والكأس.. كما أن بداية فترة الانتقالات تبقت لها أيام وعدم الجلوس مع اللاعبين المفكوكين حتى هذا الوقت بلاشك سيؤثر على نفسياتهم..
* حل مشاكل جميع اللاعبين وتجهيزهم نفسياً لخوض المباريات هو الإعداد النفسي الشخصي للاعب الذي لا يقل أهمية عن الإعداد البدني وتقع مسئوليته على الجهاز الإداري لفريق الكرة.. وهناك الإعداد النفسي الفني، والإعداد المعنوي العام لكل اللاعبين الذي يقوم به المدير الفني للفريق.. وبعض الأندية العالمية تخصص معداً نفسياً متفرغاً للاعبين..
* وبخلاف كلتشي وباسكال.. هناك اللاعب الوطني أحمد الباشا والذي كتبنا عن حالته أمس.. بعد أن استهدفه الخصوم وعملوا على تخذيله مستغلين تحويله من لاعب أساسي في المريخ للاعب احتياطي خلال الفترة السابقة.. وقد طالبنا الجهاز الإداري في المريخ بتحرك مضاد وعاجل لابطال المخطط الأزرق الذي استهدف الباشا حتى يعود اللاعب للمشاركة بشهية مفتوحة ويظهر بمستواه الممتاز.. وإلا سيكون الخصوم أكيس من الجهاز الإداري في المريخ.
* بعد الباشا كشف الأخ مزمل إن أعداء المريخ اتجهوا لباسكال واصحوا يا رجال المريخ..

زمن إضافي
* غياب هيثم مصطفى وباسكال عن مباراة أهلي مدني يوم الأربعاء بلا شك سيؤثر سلباً على أداء خط وسط المريخ.. فاللاعبان ظلا يشاركان باستمرار مع التشكيلة الأساسية وخروجهما فجأة سيخل بتجانس الفرقة.
* هيثم هو صانع ألعاب الفرقة الحمراء وروحها، وحتى باسكال بعد أن تحول للمحور ظل يساهم في صناعة اللعب بحميته وحماسه وروحه القتالية.. مما يعني إن عملية صناعة اللعب أمام أهلي مدني لن تكون في المستوى المطلوب إلا إذا اجتهد بقية اللاعبين وبديل هيثم وانتهجوا أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والمستمر مع الحماس والإصرار والروح القتالية العالية من أجل الفوز.
* أي كسل وتقاعس داخل الملعب واللعب بأطراف الأصابع من قبل اللاعبين قد تكون عاقبته وخيمة.. فعلى كل لاعب الارتفاع لمستوى المسئولية واستشعار أهمية مباريات اللفة الأخيرة وحسم الدوري وتذكروا الهزيمة أمام الأمل عطبرة في افتتاح الدوري الممتاز الأسبق والتي لم يتوقعها أكثر المتشائمين..
* وعلى إدارة الكرة أن تلعب دورها بالتصدي لكل مخططات المنافسين باللعب خارج الملعب التي أشرنا لها أعلاه..
* لا نحبذ مشاركة الباشا في مباراة الأهلي والمباريات القادمة ما لم تستعيد إدارة الكرة لاعبها وتطهره من الدنس الذي لحق به من قبل المنافسين..
* أخبرني الزميل الجعلي بالمكتب الفني إن عضواً في (منبر مريخاب أون لاين) يكتب باسم (باكمبا) تعرض لشخصي مشككاً في أني سمسار، بسبب دفاعي عن بعض اللاعبين مثل كلتشي وضفر والباشا وانتقادي لكروجر ومطالبتي بتسجيل لاعبين بعينهم.. وقد تمنى هذا العضو أن يشطب كروجر ضفر والباشا ليرى ماذا سأفعل؟!
* أطلعت على البوست، وأقول لهذا العضو سامحك الله، وليتك كنت قريباً مني لتعرف من أنا.. بل أوجه لك الدعوة لتحضر وتراجع ما بداخل موبايلي، وسأترك الصحافة إن وجدت اسم أي وكيل لاعبين أو لاعب كرة يواصلني عبر الهاتف كي أسمسر له وعلى رأسهم ضفر والباشا..
* ولعلمك إنني ولظروفي الصحية استخدم الرسائل القصيرة فقط ولا استقبل ولا أرسل مكالمات هاتفية، وبالطبع المحادثات الهاتفية خاصة مع وكلاء اللاعبين هي من صميم عمل السماسرة الذين اكتوى المريخ بهم في السنوات الأخيرة.. ولا أحسب إن الدفاع عن لاعبين ممتازين ومقيدين بالكشف ويعرفهم الجميع مثل كلتشي والباشا وضفر يدخل في إطار السمسرة..
* أما كروجر فنحن الذين طالبنا بإعادته، وقد كتبت من قبل مطالباً باستمراره لأطول فترة ممكنة حتى يستقر التدريب ولا نكتوي بالتغيير المستمر للمدربين وجهل المدربين الجدد واصدار القرارات حول اللاعبين بخلفيات ضعيفة.. وأتحفظ فقط على منح كروجر كل الصلاحيات في هذا الوقت لأن خلفيته لا زالت ضعيفة.
* وغداً إن شاء الله سنواصل الرد على هذا العضو حول ما نكتبه عن المريخ.. وأقول له إن شاء الله يشطب كروجر كلتشي والباشا وضفر ويرفض تسجيل تراوري وباسيرو والدعيع ويبقي على أوليفيه!! لترى أنت إن كانت ستقوم قائمة للمريخ.. أما نحن، إذا أحيانا الله، فلن نفعل شيئاً سوي الأسف كما تعودنا.. مثلما تأسفنا لتجاهل مطلبنا ومطلب جماهير المريخ بتسجيل سادومبا هداف أفريقيا سابقاً وهداف الدوري الليبي حالياً..
* حكاية حضور الحضري لإنهاء عقده مع المريخ كلام فارغ فالقانون لا يسمح بالشطب أثناء الموسم، وحتى إذا كان يسمح فطلب الحضري مرفوض وعليه أن يبقى حتى يوم 25 فقد يصاب أكرم أو يمرض أو يطرد لا قدر الله، ومن غير الممكن الإعتماد على الحارس الثالث وحده في مباريات مصيرية.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*وعلى إدارة الكرة أن تلعب دورها بالتصدي لكل مخططات المنافسين باللعب خارج الملعب التي أشرنا لها أعلاه..

مشكور الاخ نادر


يا ادارة شوفوا شغلكم
*

----------


## Bakumba

*السلام عليكم، من أتفق معي ومن هاجمني وطالب بإيقافي وحذف بوستاتي التي قد لا تتفق مع وجهة نظره أو ما يراه .. بالنسبة للصحفي مأمون شيبة وما خطه فأبدأ أولاً بالقول على عجالة : أنا لم أتحدث عن كلتشي مطلقاً رغم يقيني أن كلتشي فقد الكثير جداً من أراضيه ومستواه المعهود ولن يفيد المريخ كثيراً.. أنا تحدثت عن لاعبين اثنين فقط يوالي مأمون أبو شيبة الدفاع عنهما مراراً وتكراراً وهما (الباشا) و (ضفر).. لكن ما علينا .. أولاً : الصحفي مأمون أبو شيبة أنت دائم التدخل في أخص خصوصيات الشأن الفني للمريخ بصورة غير مسبوقة ولا معهودة، وبصورة فاضحة لا يفعلها أي صحفي آخر ولا حتى مزمل أبو القاسم وهو الصحفي الأكثر شعبية وجماهيرية من مأمون أبو شيبة أو أي صحفي مريخي آخر، يعني إذا كنت ترى في نفسك الكفاءة للتدخل في عمل مايكل كروجر والجهاز الفني بهذه الصورة الغريبة والشاذة فلماذا لا ترتدي بدلة التدريب وتأتي لتجلس على الدكة بديلاً لكروجر وإبراهومة ؟؟ وهذا أمر أراه في كتاباتك على الدوام منذ اللحظة الأولى لتسلم كروجر مقاليد الشأن الفني في المريخ وحتى الآن، ومع اقتراب مواعيد التسجيلات تحاول دائماً وفي كل مرة استغلال المساحة الممنوحة لك كصحفي للتأثير على عمليات الشطب والتسجيل في الفريق بصورة أيضاً لا يجاريك فيها أي صحفي أو كاتب آخر ! ثانياً : بالنسبة لضفر والباشا.. ما هي أفضلية هذا الثنائي على من يشاركون أساسيين الآن ( أمير كمال ـ علي جعفر ـ راجي ـ رمضان عجب وهيثم مصطفى) لتخصص المساحة الصحفية الممنوحة لك وبصورة راتبة للضغط على الجهاز الفني لإشراك الباشا وضفر على حساب لاعبين هم أفضل مهارياً وفنياً وتكتيكياً وخططياً وذهنياً وبدنياً وأي أفضلية ممكن تكون للاعب كرة على ضفر والباشا ؟؟ ، حتى في حالة غياب العناصر الأساسية الجهاز الفني هو المسئول عن إشراك علاء الدين يوسف أو باسكال  وليس الصحفيين وكتاب الأعمدة أو  غيرهم .. ثالثاً : هذا الثنائي الذي تدافع عنه سقط في اختبارات كثيرة جداً وآخرها مباراة الهلال وكانا سبباً رئيسياً ومباشراً للهزيمة والمستوى المتدني للمريخ أمام الهلال.. وقبل مباراة الهلال كتبت في هذا المنتدى متحسراً على غياب نجم الدين نجم مباريات المريخ أمام الهلال ليقيني التام والمؤكد بأن مشاركة ضفر أمام الهلال هي هزيمة مؤكدة للمريخ ما فيها اتنين تلاتة ـ ببساطة الهلالاب يعلمون علم اليقين أن "ضفر"  ثغرة كبيرة في دفاع المريخ ولعبوا عليها وغلبونا.. وأي كورة أمام الهلال ضفر يكون مشارك فيها ـ سيلعب الهلال على ثغرة ضفر وسينال من شباك المريخ دي ولا عاوزة ليها درس عصر ولا فهامة، من المسئول عن شطب نجم الدين وإشراك ضفر كأساسي وهو الذي لا يملك حتى المستوى الذي يجعله يشارك حتى في مجرد التمارين مع فريق كالمريخ ؟؟ وليست مباراة الهلال الأخيرة فقط ـ فهذا اللاعب دائم الإخفاق وفي كل المباريات أمام الفرق التي عليها القيمة وأنا أشرت لبعضها في هذا البوست ـ مازيمبي ـ ريكرياتيفو الأنغولي ـ الظفرة ـ الهلال الأخيرة وقبليها تسبب في إدراك الهلال للتعادل في أخر الدقائق عن طريق سانيه في أحد المباريات بعد أن نزل بديلاً لنجم الدين المصاب واللي كان نجم المباراة من طرف المريخ حتى لحظة خروجه.. وما ينطبق على ضفر ينطبق على أحمد الباشا والذي لم يعد لديه ما يقدمه للمريخ وبكرة ستشيعه جماهير المريخ بالصافرات والاستهجان إن أصر مجلس المريخ على إعادة التعاقد معه، وسترى هذا رأي العين ـ خيار كروجر في إقصاء ضفر والباشا من التشكيلة الأساسية خيار أكثر من سليم ويوضح قدرة كروجر على قراءة مقدرات اللاعبين، وأعاد التوازن والهيبة تماماً لدفاع المريخ بوجود لاعبين أصحاب عقل وقدرات فنية وذهنية لا يتوافر ضفر ولا على واحد من عشرة منها..
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طيب يا باكمبا سؤال لو سمحت بالله 

ما هو مفهومك للصحفي الرياضي ؟؟

وكيف يكون ؟ وماذا يكتب ؟ وما هو دوره الاساسي في كرة القدم ؟

بل ما مفهومك للنقد الرياضي ؟ 

مجرد اسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة منك اذا استطعت الاجابة عليها بصورة صحيحة فانا اول من يكون معك في الرأي .

هل ما كتبته ورديت به على الصحفي ابوشيبة يعتبر كاف لكي تتهمه بالسمسرة في لاعبي المريخ ؟

لماذا تحاشيت الرد على هذا الاتهام الجائر علما بانه هو صلب الموضوع والاساس الذي جعل ابوشيبة يرد عليك في عموده اليومي ؟؟؟

لماذا تقاضيت عن الرد ولم تلتفت اليه وهل ما ذكرته يبرر اتهامك له بالسمسرة والاتجار في لاعبي المريخ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*سلام يا أستاذ نادر.. لم  أتحاشى شيئاً .. ولكن ما يكتبه أبو شيبة وبالطريقة التي يكتبه بها ومسألة التكرار والدأب على أمور بعينها خاصة بإشراك فلان في التشكيلة وشطب علان وتسجيل فلتكان كافية جداً لإثارة التساؤل عما إذا كان أي شخص يتجاوز دوره كصحفي إلي التدخل في أمور هي من صميم اختصاصات الجهاز الفني، وبالتالي يبقى التساؤل مشروع حول ما إذا كان لهذا الشخص أي مصلحة ما من وراء هذا الأمر.. أبو شيبة في بعض الكتابات تحس بملامح التهديد من بين السطور بإثارة الرأي العام المريخي ضد كروجر إن لم يتم الاستماع وتنفيذ ما يطلبه.. أنا قرأت هذا في بعض كتابات أبو شيبة التي مررت عليها خلال الفترة الماضية .. فهل هذا أيضاً يدخل في إطار النقد الرياضي ودور الصحفي الرياضي ؟؟
*

----------


## Bakumba

*هو تقريباً ينتظر أي إخفاق ليأتي ويقول : أهو موش قلتا ليكم ؟؟ كما حدث بعد مباراة الهلال، التي طالب بإشراف إبراهومة عليها، وعندما جاءت الهزيمة بسبب أخطاء بعض اللاعبين ومستواهم الهزيل ـ الباشا وضفر ـ وبدلاً من الحديث عن أخطاء واضحة لهذا الثنائي، وبدلاً من مواجهة الحقيقة خرج في الأيام التي تليها ليلقي اللوم على إشراف كروجر بعد المباراة علماً أن هذه المباراة والنتيجة التي انتهت عليها هي التي أضاءت الطريق لكروجر لمعرفة القدرات الحقيقية لبعض اللاعبين
*

----------


## diaamahi

*لقد كتبت من قبل بوستا انتقد فيه الراحل العزيز عبد المجيد جعل الله الجنة متقلبه ومثواه, لمجرد اني لم تعجبني بعض كتابابته, وقد وافقني الكثيرون واختلف معي البعض والان انا نادم اشد الندم لتسرعي في حق هذا الكاتب العظيم الذي قدم للمريخ واحب المريخ ما لم نفعل منه مثقال ذرة. فلا نتسرع في حق كتابنا بقبيح القول والاتهامات الجائرة من حقنا ان نختلف معهم وننتقدهم ولكن باحترام ودون تجريح. واتهامك لكاتب بقامة ابوشيبة قمة التجريح
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الاستاذ الصحفي مامون ابوشيبة رمز مريخي لا يمكن لعضو ان يتهمه بالسمسرة 
ونحن عندنا عقول نوزن بها الكلام والمتابع للقامة مامون ابوشيبة رجل قدم الكثير من النصح والتوجية لتراكم الخبرات 
حتي فارق العمر له مكان للشخص المتابع ناهيك عن صحفي مثقل بالخبرة عبر الزمن 
يكتب مامون ابو شيبة مايكتب في حق اللاعبيين والجهاز الفني والتسجيلات ولا يمكن لمريخي واحد يتهمه بالسمسرة والمصلحة الشخصية
من قبل حذر المريخ من إشراف كروجر علي مبارات القمة هل عمل المجلس بكلامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكم وكم قدم نصيحة للمريخ في التسجيلات هل دوما يطبق كلام مامون ابوشيبة ؟؟؟؟؟ لو طبق الاتحاد العام ومجلس المريخ ربع ما طرحه مامون عبر ما يكتب لتغير الحال كثيرا
كتابات مامون ابوشيبة يحبها المريخاب فهو ليس جديد علي الساحة بل صحفي رمز و وصفه بالسمسرة كبيرة في حقنا نحن اعضاء المنتدي  
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فعلا يا عزيزي مامون ابوشيبة اللعب خارج الملعب 
1/ خطاب البرير الاخير
2/ كلام الفاتح النقر عن مباراة النيل 
3/الضغط علي الاتحاد والحكام لتحويل الدوري في اللفة الاخيرة 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ارجو قفل هذا البوست عند هذا الحد
 والاعتذار للصحفي الرقم الاستاذ / مامون ابو شيبة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الزبدة أخي باكمبا .. لو فتشت عن أبو شيبة والسمسرة بتلقاهم فى خطين متوازيين لن يلتقيا أبداً أبداً. 
(لو) مجلس المريخ كان بيأخذ اليسير من نصائح أبو شيبة لما كان حال المريخ بهذا الحال.
حقيقةً اخطأت العنوان وظلمت الرجل ظلم كبير.. قلم نزيه وأفضل قلم احمر يخدم المريخ من أجل 
المريخ.. وتأكد مثل هذه الكتابات لن ينال منه. 
التحية لـ مأمون أبوشيبه القلم النزيه.

*

----------


## Musab Wadshendi

*اعتقد ان الصحفى المميز مامون ابوشيبة من افضل الصحفيين ان لم يكن افضلهم على الاطلاق تجده دايما يورد تفاصيل اى موضوع وبكل حيادية وبالمستندات وهو احد الذين يدافعون عن المريخ بكل قوة ولايعرف الدهنسة لفلان او غيره لذلك تجد اغلب الكتاب الهلاليين لاتعجبهم دفوعاته عن المريخ

زى ما قال احد الاعضاء السمسار يعمل فى الظلام عكس مايفعله ابوشيبة
*

----------

